# Sound-Ausgabe brummt



## Hänschen (19. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hat es mich wohl auch erwischt:

Ich habe festgestellt dass auf einmal ein (50Hz ?) Brummton aus den Lautsprechern kommt,
es ist eher so ein elektrischer Schaltton statt eines Brummen.
Ich habe bereits mit der Steckdosenleiste und den Anschlusskabeln experimentiert und es wurde nicht besser.

Es scheint auf jeden Fall aus der Soundkarte zu kommen denn wenn ich in Windows den Lautstärkeregler 
auf Null drehe ist der Ton weg - das könnte vielleicht auf eine Softwareursache hindeuten.
Das Brummen ist auch weg wenn ich den Klinkenstecker aus der Soundkarte ziehe, es 
liegt also wohl nicht am SMSL-Verstärker.

Wahrscheinlich besteht das Problem seit ich Win10 Clean Install draufgemacht habe (Upgrade mit Win7 Key).
Ich habe aber den aktuellen Board-Treiber für Soundchip und sogar für die Asus-Soundkarte runtergeladen.


Hat jemand eine Ahnung was zu tun wäre ?


----------



## Madorius (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo Hänschen,

Softwarefehler? Nein das denke ich mit großer Sicherheit nicht. Brummen gerade mit 50Hz ist meist ein Erdungsproblem. Überprüfe bitte mal die Stromstecker deines PC und auch deiner Lautsprecher. Beide sollten zusammen in einer Steckdosenleiste sein. Damit wäre ein Potenzialunterschied ausgeschlossen. Das könnte das Problem aber auch schon beseitigen.

Hilft nichts?

Nun dann weitere Ursachenforschung. Bitte überprüfe deine Cinchkabel auf äußere Schäden, ob sie aufgewickelt oder zusammengelegt im Rund liegen (meine etwa so), starke elektromagnetische Geräte (Smartphone, Schnurrloses Telephone oder auch ein Radio) in der Nähe stehen und entferne sie falls vorhanden.

Hat das geholfen? Wenn ja ein Fall von Elektromagnetischer Fehlquellen.

Hast du LAN? Wenn ja entferne mal das Kabel.

Vielleicht helfen ersteinmal diese einfachen Maßnahmen.

Viel Glück und beste Grüße

Max

PS. sorry ein Fall von nachlässigem Lesen, du hast ja schon ein paar Dinge probiert, welche ich vorschlage. Versuch das mit dem LAN-Kabel auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## bschicht86 (19. Januar 2016)

Wenn du den Klinkenstecker ziehst und den Massering am Rechner gegen das Gehäuse (leitende Stelle) hälst, kommt das Brummen wieder? Dann ist es definitiv ein Schleifenproblem.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Januar 2016)

LAN-Kabel wars nicht ... ich verwende sowieso ein ungeschirmtes.
Und es hängt alles was mit dem PC zu tun hat an einer Steckdosenleiste (der ersten nach der Wanddose).

Aber ich habe zum Spass Win7 Clean Install samt 200+ Updates und original Asus Soundkarten-Treiber
von CD aufgespielt.
Und siehe da es brummt nichts mehr.


Das heisst doch dass es ein Problem mit Win10 oder einem Treiber geben muss wenn es nur bei Win10 brummt


----------



## Hänschen (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt wieder Win10 clean install draufgemacht und den Soundkarten-Treiber mit Administratorrechten versehen
und gestartet ... voile, das Brummen ist weg (gottseidank).

Ich habe auf die Setup-Exe (nicht die Autostart-Exe) rechtsgeklickt und dann irgendwo was angehakt was Administratorrechte vergab.


----------

